
Jony Ive, iPhone designer, announces Apple departure - handedness
https://www.ft.com/content/947e557a-98a8-11e9-8cfb-30c211dcd229
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20298653).

------
hhs
If interested, the official press release from Apple is here:
[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/jony-ive-to-form-
inde...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/jony-ive-to-form-independent-
design-company-with-apple-as-client/).

------
efa
"...just seems like a natural and gentle time to make this change". Uh, okay.

------
ETHisso2017
Interesting. Where's he going?

Edit: sorry should have rtfm

~~~
noncoml
It’s there in the subtitle: “Outgoing chief design officer speaks to the FT
about his venture, LoveFrom”

